# Deal or No Deal? $450 for a Delta Contractor Saw?



## Valid8r (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm considering this used Delta Contractors Saw "Platinum Edition" for $450. It is wired for 220V. I would love a cabinet saw, but don't think I can justify one until I have more experience. Is this reasonably priced?

Thanks,
Jon


----------



## user4178 (Apr 18, 2008)

I think it's very reasonably priced.


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

If everything works..Buy it.


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

I think it is a good price also, considering the fence and portable stand...good find! But I know where a 1938 Delta stationary cabinet saw also wired for 220 is for sale. Rick


----------



## Valid8r (Nov 8, 2008)

Great, thanks. I thought it sounded good and I'm going to go over today to take a look at it. I'll let you know what happens.

Jon


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Deal....nice fence, mobile base, extension table, in great shape, solid saw...if it works as well as it looks, grab it.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Jon,
I think that is a very fair price. The saw looks like new and with the setup it has, it should do well for you. It's about the same money you would pay for a much smaller portable jobsite saw. 
Mike Hawkins:smile:


----------



## Valid8r (Nov 8, 2008)

Checked it out today and it was as good as it looked in the pictures. The brothers that own it just bought a beautiful new Laguna so they no longer need this unit.

Thanks for the help, I'm sure I'll get good use out of it.

Jon


----------

